# Saltwater Snails



## hannon2428 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm new to saltwater. I have 29G tank with fish living good in it. I got 3 snail to clean it. They all was moving for about an hour now the just lay on their side still out not moving. if you touch them they move very slow but that is it. Whats wrong? Can anyone help?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you have live rock, live sand in the tank? Have you cycled it? What are your water parameters?

Sorry for all the questions but they are required to offer help.


----------



## hannon2428 (Feb 19, 2012)

Live sand yes live rock not yet. Cycled yes growing algae yes. Had water test at pet store everything was in the good. Salt level is at 1.018-1.019 on the hydrometer. Anything I forgot just ask. My starfish and crabs and other fish are doing fine I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hannon2428 (Feb 19, 2012)

I drop the water temp to 75 it was at 80. Pet store said to try it ????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Snail do not move around all day. You may see them run around for a bit, then just sit the rest of the day. Dropping your temp would all be dependent on which Snail you have, as some do require lower temps. But 76-78 would be fine. Also, Calcium levels are important for inverts with shells, this should be kept around 420-480. Salinity a little onthe low side also, should be kept between 1.023-1.025 for the inverts.


----------

